# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Chả Bò Đà Nẵng

## chingonrua

Đặc biệt *Chả Bò Đà Nẵng* được làm từ 100% thịt tươi, không pha bột, không bỏ màu và hàn the, không chứa chất bảo quản. Là sản phẩm rất thơm ngon - đậm đà mà không có bất cứ nơi nào có thể so sánh bằng.

Với cam kết luôn đảm bảo chất lượng an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm, giàu giá trị dinh dưỡng và dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất.


Hiện nay, cơ sơ sản xuất của chúng tôi đã có chi nhánh tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không đến thử và cảm nhận...


Dưới đây là bảng giá:

Chả Bò:
- 0.5 Kg giá bán 130.000 đồng
- 1 Kg giá bán 250.000 đồng

Chả Heo:
- 0.5 Kg giá bán 80.000 đồng
- 1 Kg giá bán 150.000 đồng


Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được giá tốt hơn!

Địa chỉ: 146 Phạm Đăng Giản, KP5, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện Thoại: (08)5.435.541

Tết đến xuân sang quý khách có nhu cầu mua biếu khách hàng, người thân, bạn bè. Hãy liên hệ sớm với chúng tôi để đặt hàng

----------


## chingonrua

chả bò đà nẵng là món ngon không thể thiếu trong các dịp lễ tết, cưới hỏi, giỗ chạp và ngay cả ngày thường. Đặc biệt còn là món quà biếu giá trị cho người thân, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp,…

 chả bò ĐN: 250.000 đồng / 1Kg ( 2 cây )
 chả heo: 150.000 đồng / 1Kg ( 2 cây )


 Địa chỉ: 146 Phạm Đăng Giản, Khu Phố 5, P.Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, TP. HCM

 Lưu ý: Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đặt trước 1 ngày để được phục vụ tốt nhất !
 Tết đến xuân sang quý khách có nhu cầu mua biếu khách hàng, người thân, bạn bè hãy liên hệ sớm với chúng tôi để đặt hàng.

 HÃY THƯỞNG THỨC ĐỂ CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT !!!

----------


## nguoidandanang

Tôi là người sành ăn những món đặc sản Đà Nẵng nhưng tôi thích nhất là Tré Bà Đệ và Chả bò Cô Huệ Đà Nẵng. Ở Sài Gòn cũng có bán đó 
www.chabocohue.com

----------


## tamtran

Mình nói thật chả bò Đà Nẵng mà làm ở Sài Gòn thì không ngon. Các ACE cứ tìm hiểu thử ý kiến của khách hàng nha.
ACE nào muốn mua sản phẩm Chả Bò Đà Nẵng đúng gốc làm tại Đà Nẵng thì tìm hiểu qua website sau:  www.chabodanang.vn 



> Đặc biệt *Chả Bò Đà Nẵng* được làm từ 100% thịt tươi, không pha bột, không bỏ màu và hàn the, không chứa chất bảo quản. Là sản phẩm rất thơm ngon - đậm đà mà không có bất cứ nơi nào có thể so sánh bằng.
> 
> Với cam kết luôn đảm bảo chất lượng an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm, giàu giá trị dinh dưỡng và dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất.
> 
> 
> Hiện nay, cơ sơ sản xuất của chúng tôi đã có chi nhánh tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh
> 
> Bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không đến thử và cảm nhận...
> 
> ...

----------


## dung89

Mình thì rất là thích chả Bò hehe

----------


## kienchua

Giờ chả bò ngon có chả bà Hường nổi tiếng nhất thôi

----------


## xenangviet

> Giờ chả bò ngon có chả bà Hường nổi tiếng nhất thôi


có địa chỉ không bạn cho mình xin với

----------

